
Brit Cops Are Building AI That Flags People for Crimes That Haven't Happened Yet - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/british-cops-are-building-an-ai-that-flags-people-for-c-1830680569
======
just_myles
This is a bad idea. The article mentions that this will most likely impact
people of color and the poor. My other thought on this is, who is building
these models for the AI? Does this person have any cultural bias?

This is an invasion of privacy for unsuspecting citizens and an invasion of
civil liberties. Just because you make a mistake once in your life doesn't
mean you should be beholden to it for the rest of your life. Nor should you be
subjected to harassment.

------
idclip
not new, and not the first to try and leverage learning and prediction in law
enforcement. big guys tried it; ended up bombing a few weddings in
afghanistan.

and sure it makes sense that we try it. but my instinct tells me that we will
gloriously and painfully fail at this, and hurt alot of people trying.

woe is human, is all i can say. what a time to be alive.

its scary how we attempt to leverage the fault-free individual, while ignoring
the fact that most of us are a jittering bag of forgiven misdemeanors and
partial insanity trying to make it in the world.

and they want to use machines to sort us. this wont backfire /s

